# Mantis Tiller



## rls8836 (Mar 15, 2009)

I need the exploded view of a Mantis carburator. It is a SV-4/B with 194639 stamped on the side on a tag. It has run fine after I replaced the coil which I found out wasn't my problem. I bought a carburator repair kit, soaked it in carb cleaner and put it in. I had 2 gaskets in the wrong order on the carburator and changed them and it cranked and ran. Had it running 1 day and did a little tilling and now it will crank but almost immediately goes dead. I want to check my carburator assembly again. Please post a reply as to where I can view this carb.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Your engine shows to have a Zama C1U-K27B carburetor.

You can find a parts breakdown at the Echo or Zama site.

I have one for you as well:


----------



## rls8836 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Thank-you*

Thanks. Thirty-year Tech for your help I appreciate the link.


----------

